# conexion de dos telefonos vivienda



## jlsancho (Feb 2, 2008)

Hola a todos, dispongo de dos telefonos de portero universales (Fermax8039 & Tegui374240) y me gustaria poder conectarlos entre si. ¿Alguien sabe como hacerlo? Gracias


----------



## osfor (Feb 9, 2008)

hola, soy instalador electricista, intentaré ayudarte.
si lo que quieres es comunicarlos como intercomunicador, necesitas saber que cable es cada uno de los que le tienes que conectar.
 Con el esquema que te viene en las cajas de cualquiera de los dos tendras las equivalencias, el problema es que tegui y fermax en la mayoria de casos trabajan a distinto voltaje, a parte de esto, en el caso del fermax, el tegui no lo sé, si no viene preparado para intercom, lo tendras complicado.Fermax tiene algunos modelos que si los puedes usar de intercom y otros no.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 9, 2008)

deves de localizar tus telefonos en la siguiente tabla y hacer que coincidan los distintos elementos.


----------

